

Dictionary of Algorithms and Data Structures - jacquesm
http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/

======
jcr
Since the NIST dictionary is continually updated, reposting it on HN every
couple years is useful but here are the previous discussions:

2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5525893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5525893)

4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2496539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2496539)

~~~
vpol
just every odd year :)

------
jokoon
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_algorithms)

------
olefoo
I looked at two of the Algorithms I'm currently working with and found empty
entries?

